# I've got it bad... aka the Oberon obsessing/American Idol thread!



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I LOVE American Idol, so I am sitting here (commercial break right now) watching it while holding my K2 in the Oberon cover.  Smelling the leather, running my hands over it.  As soon as AI is over I will open this beautiful cover and go back to my book!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

You're not alone. I'm doing the same thing. Except for smelling the cover since I haven't been able to settle on an oberon design or color yet.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't Kindle during American Idol. That time is for checking out Kindleboards on my laptop.
(only have to look at the TV screen for the actual performance)


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

AI watcher here, too, although I missed one performer because I was leaving feedback on Etsy and BorsaBella for my perfect original kindle bag!  Thank you, Melissa.

Kathy


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

lynninva said:


> I don't Kindle during American Idol. That time is for checking out Kindleboards on my laptop.
> (only have to look at the TV screen for the actual performance)


I do my best to try and keep my laptop out of the mix but now that you have mentioned it, may just have to turn it on to check KB while watching!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AI too, even my husband is watching because he loves Motown.  He wants to see more of Berry Gordy and Smokey.

First two good, third guy not so good.

Betsy


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I really did not like Meagan tonight. Gosh she was awful.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Is this where we confess or sins?

I was sniffing my cover during Survivor tonight.  My kids keep rolling their eyes everytime I force them to tell me how beautiful my cover and Kindle are............again........and again.......and again......


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cincinnatideb said:


> Is this where we confess or sins?
> 
> I was sniffing my cover during Survivor tonight. My kids keep rolling their eyes everytime I force them to tell me how beautiful my cover and Kindle are............again........and again.......and again......


Tell me again how much you love that beautiful Oberon! I kissed it before I put it in the box...LOL.

L


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Tell me again how much you love that beautiful Oberon! I kissed it before I put it in the box...LOL.
> 
> L


I love it more than is sanely normal. 

I thought I saw a few teardrops on it when I took it out of the box..........


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cincinnatideb said:


> I love it more than is sanely normal.
> 
> I thought I saw a few teardrops on it when I took it out of the box..........


And we are also reading the same book. Were we sisters in a past life? LOL.

L


----------



## LunarEarthMama (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL, I have AI on dvr, about to go watch it.  I was watching Survivor earlier.  But I always have my Kindle while watching tv as well.  When I'm watching something recorded I usually just fast forward through the commercials, but now since having my Kindle, I use all commercial time to read.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

LOVE Danny Gokey! He has to win! 
I watch AI while on the Kindle boards but I have been sniffing my new Oberon quite alot today. lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LunarEarthMama said:


> LOL, I have AI on dvr, about to go watch it. I was watching Survivor earlier. But I always have my Kindle while watching tv as well. When I'm watching something recorded I usually just fast forward through the commercials, but now since having my Kindle, I use all commercial time to read.


OMG, me too. I have barely used my DVR since getting my K.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll admit I'm not a huge fan of the show, but I have a sister who obsesses over it.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> LOVE Danny Gokey! He has to win!
> I watch AI while on the Kindle boards but I have been sniffing my new Oberon quite alot today. lol


I love Danny, too, but I thought Adam was great tonight as well.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I still have 20 mintes till it's on!  How did Allison (sp?) do?  (The 16 year old red head, she's my favorite!)


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> OK, I still have 20 mintes till it's on! How did Allison (sp?) do? (The 16 year old red head, she's my favorite!)


No spoilers, but I think you will be pleased...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

yea!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OMG yeah!!! I'm not alone! I can't stop smelling me new cover!!! It smells so yummy!


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

We finally stopped watching that and "Survivor" and that's where some of the Kindle reading time comes from! But i've been tempted to check in on AI; we saw that Lil Rounds one night and she looked pretty good.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

speters said:


> We finally stopped watching that and "Survivor" and that's where some of the Kindle reading time comes from! But i've been tempted to check in on AI; we saw that Lil Rounds one night and she looked pretty good.


She is good! That is the great thing about this season - soooo much talent! You must start watching again!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Any predictions on who will go home tonight?  We have to be careful w/comments later because we have a few members on the West Coast (where I wish I still was!)  

My prediction: either Megan or Michael Saver will be saying their goodbyes... I don't think the judges would use their one 'save' on either one of them.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm guessing Michael Sarver.  They were really down on him last night and he was bottom 2 last week.  No they will not save him -- and since they announced that last week, I'm sure it was great for his confidence. lol  He also skipped out on the Motown field trip, and I doubt they were happy about that, regardless of his illness.

I like Megan's voice and she's cute and quirky.  Just wish she could pick the right songs!  Hope she stays a little longer.  

I can't believe I'm discussing this on KB - this will probably get moved but I couldn't help but join in.  My favorite on the show is Matt, and I thought he was awesome last night.  My favorites last night were Matt, Kris, Adam, and Allison.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kari said:


> I'm guessing Michael Sarver. They were really down on him last night and he was bottom 2 last week. No they will not save him -- and since they announced that last week, I'm sure it was great for his confidence. lol He also skipped out on the Motown field trip, and I doubt they were happy about that, regardless of his illness.
> 
> I like Megan's voice and she's cute and quirky. Just wish she could pick the right songs! Hope she stays a little longer.
> 
> I can't believe I'm discussing this on KB - this will probably get moved but I couldn't help but join in. My favorite on the show is Matt, and I thought he was awesome last night. My favorites last night were Matt, Kris, Adam, and Allison.


I haven't seen all of it yet, but was talking to my daughter (who lives in TX) about it today (we have to rehash weekly). I said the same thing about Megan - cute & quirky - but yeah, her song choices aren't quite right & she isn't quite quirky enough to overcome them. I don't have a clear favorite yet, although I really like Danny, and there's something about Anoup that I really like too - maybe that he's not what you'd expect from looking at him. And Allison is amazing for being 16. My daughter, on the other hand, is all about Adam. And we were BOTH all about David Cook last year.

Oh, and I don't even try to read when I'm watching Idol - have to DVR it so I can cruise through the extraneous crapola they fill the 2 hrs with.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I swear, when I first glanced at this thread I thought it said "Oberon sniffing." LOL.

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I swear, when I first glanced at this thread I thought it said "Oberon sniffing." LOL.
> 
> L


LOL probably 'cuz there's been so much talk about that lately around here. A thread with that name wouldn't be a bad idea!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

It did, but I thought that sounded







over the top so I changed it to obsessing....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love AI as well. I think Danny was sick and that is why he didn't do the field trip. Must have caught the flu from Megan. I like him and I hope he stays on. I always have a soft spot for the ones with children. I think that Allison is amazing. Adam was much better this week. And I do sit and hold my Oberon during the show. I love to run my hand over it, it is so soft.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I love AI as well. I think Danny was sick and that is why he didn't do the field trip. Must have caught the flu from Megan. I like him and I hope he stays on. I always have a soft spot for the ones with children. I think that Allison is amazing. Adam was much better this week. And I do sit and hold my Oberon during the show. I love to run my hand over it, it is so soft.


Danny didn't do the field trip either? I know Michael didn't do it b/c he was sick.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> Danny didn't do the field trip either? I know Michael didn't do it b/c he was sick.


I think it was just Michael who missed it...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Got the names mixed. You are right it was Michael.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Michael will go home.
Hope Megan stays. (Vote For The Worst is on her side, not sure if that's good or bad, but may keep her a few extra weeks!)
Allison has been my favorite since Hollywood, Hope she lasts awhile.
Have to admit I think Adam is AMAZING.  But is he too out there for America?

Only 6:00 here so I've got awhile to wait.  (Unless I peek on the web.)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kris Allen is from the town I work in.  He is AMAZAINGLY popular around here and so far he has not "bombed" on AI yet...but he hasn't *wowed* anyone either.....I like him though.  Up until last night I hated Adam but even I must admit how good he was...and the cute 16 year old redhead?  LOVE HER!!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Kris Allen is from the town I work in. He is AMAZAINGLY popular around here and so far he has not "bombed" on AI yet...but he hasn't *wowed* anyone either.....I like him though. Up until last night I hated Adam but even I must admit how good he was...and the cute 16 year old redhead? LOVE HER!!!


Kris Allen is cute as a button and seems like a super nice guy. I like him alot!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I know so many people that know him personally, that I can't help but be voting for him!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I know so many people that know him personally, that I can't help but be voting for him!!!


It would be fun to actually know a contestant! I had been voting for Alexis just because she had a daughter named Ryan. Our daughter's name is Ryanne (but pronounced the same) and I have never known another girl with that name so I just wanted to vote for Ryan's Mom - LOL!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

You could vote for Kris cause I said to?!?! 

I met his grandfather at work the other day; my co worker just found out that her neighbor two doors down is Kris' wife's grandparents; yet another co worker graduated high school with him; and yet another co worker went to church several weeks ago in the town Kris now lives (Conway) and Kris was there with his wife!!! (That was before the contestants moved into the Hollywood house)

Very cool!! Go Kris!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's Idol time again!  I'm sitting here with my Oberon ROH in saddle, caressing and sniffing while I watch!  Anybody else?


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm here watching AI with Bella on the end table next to me waiting until AI is over and go back to reading.  But I don't have a pretty leather cover yet. I'm waiting for ROH to come out in blue.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep I watched....Kris Allen was my fav tonight.    I won't say any more than that as I don't want to spoil it for any west coast viewers.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> Yep I watched....Kris Allen was my fav tonight.  I won't say any more than that as I don't want to spoil it for any west coast viewers.


He did well. I will have plenty of comments tomorrow morning, after our west coast friends have watched. Megan, anyone


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea Kris!!!!  I did mention that he is friends with many of my friends, right


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kari said:


> Yep I watched....Kris Allen was my fav tonight.  I won't say any more than that as I don't want to spoil it for any west coast viewers.


Mine too. I'll wait until tomorrow to comment more.


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kris was my favorite tonight, too.  But I think Adam is my overall pick so far for talent.  Danny and Allyson are close behind.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh I like Allyson!  Danny is fine - random and nothing too special to me though.  Adam is fine - I'm just a bit tired of the shrieking.  I like Matt too although he didn't pick the best song tonight.  

Anoop and Megan need to go!  lol


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Let's not forget to throw in random comments about our accessories by our sides as we watch or we'll get moved to another board!  

My Oberon ROH loved the show tonight.  Well, with one exception, but we'll discuss that tomorrow! 

I am sad to say that I pretty much agree with kari - definitely time for Megan to go, but I will be sad to see Anoop go home - he needs to step up his game!


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I love Danny, too, but I thought Adam was great tonight as well.


Adam is AMAZING.....he can take any song and make it his own....plus he has the "look", and he seems like a sincerely nice guy!
At first I did not like his Ring of Fire rendition, but the more I heard it the more I liked it, so I bought the video for my ipod..........hubby just rolls his eyes........LOL!!!!

Now to keep this on Kindle topic......I do sit in front of American Idol and check the Kindle boards on my laptop (except when Adam is singing of course)........LOl!!!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I love American Idol too but I keep my gameboy poised for use during those endless comercials.  My Kindle sits primly on the coffee table until the TV is off.  She looks very elegant in her navy blue Oberon cover with her matching Hokusai wave skin.  I've had her a year as of Mar.28th so she just had her birthday.  We've read over 150 books together this year.  Wow!!!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just want to say that I hope everybody voted for their favorites last night.  If Megan doesn't go home tonight, you can blame a website named votefortheworst.com.  They have been around for a few years, and encourage people to do exactly what their name implies.  They have been encouraging people to vote for Megan, because she, obviously, is the worst.  They are taking credit for keeping her out of the bottom three last week.  Oh, I hope she goes home tonight.  It will be sad if another, more talented contestant, goes home tonight because of this website.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> I just want to say that I hope everybody voted for their favorites last night. If Megan doesn't go home tonight, you can blame a website named votefortheworst.com. They have been around for a few years, and encourage people to do exactly what their name implies. They have been encouraging people to vote for Megan, because she, obviously, is the worst. They are taking credit for keeping her out of the bottom three last week. Oh, I hope she goes home tonight. It will be sad if another, more talented contestant, goes home tonight because of this website.


I tried but I watched it on DVR (scheduling conflicts with a couple of other shows we watch) and couldn't vote - voting in my time zone had ended. I'd actually like Megan, I think, if she'd pick better songs. She reminds me of Maria Muldaur (I'm dating myself...) But I was going to vote for Kris last night - he's really growing on me after last week & this week. I like Adam too - but Kris (at this point) is becoming my favorite.

Just checked dialidol.com - they predict who'll go home based on phone traffic - they say Megan. Sometimes they're even right. (I was about to post that they said there was a voting malfunction & re-voting would happen tonight, but then I remembered it's April 1st & checked again - sure enough - April Fools! Gently taking the hook out of my mouth now...)


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I must say that Gilles had me close to fainting ....


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I just want to say that I hope everybody voted for their favorites last night. If Megan doesn't go home tonight, you can blame a website named votefortheworst.com. They have been around for a few years, and encourage people to do exactly what their name implies. They have been encouraging people to vote for Megan, because she, obviously, is the worst. They are taking credit for keeping her out of the bottom three last week. Oh, I hope she goes home tonight. It will be sad if another, more talented contestant, goes home tonight because of this website.


Yep, votefortheworst screws up the show every single year. Remember Sanjaya? Ugh, need I say more?

Anyway, to keep this Kindle related -- maybe Megan has a Kindle and if she is voted off she'll have more time to read. LOL Okay, I'm tired today, sorry!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> I must say that Gilles had me close to fainting ....


LOL! That's a different show. You're talking about Dancing with the Stars. I think we need to go to the Not Quite Kindle thread and start threads on all our favorite shows.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Adam for the win!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think Adam will be very successful rather he wins or not. He just has that star quality. When he changes his hair, he has the look of Elvis. Am I the only one that thinks this? 

I watch Dancing with the Stars as well. It will really start getting good in another week or so, when the serious contenters are the only ones left. I love Ty and he has improved so much.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anybody else watching?  No spoilers, I promise!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes. Kind of disappointed in the one going home, but I knew it wouldn't be much longer.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I watched.  No spoilers but I will say I think that person was kind of glad to be going home.  At least that is my impression.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

kari said:


> Yep I watched....Kris Allen was my fav tonight.  I won't say any more than that as I don't want to spoil it for any west coast viewers.


 Yeah, he was pretty good.


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

The one that went home tonight had no chance of winning.  It's time to start looking at the rest in the same light - yes, they can sing, but will they win?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

lb505 said:


> The one that went home tonight had no chance of winning. It's time to start looking at the rest in the same light - yes, they can sing, but will they win?


Well, he's not my favorite, but I really do believe Adam will win. And I'm fine with that - it's just entertainment!


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Adam is my pick too.  But I also like Danny and Allyson.  But none of those three were my favorite this past week.  So you just never know what will happen.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

KC from KC and the Sunshine Band just sang.  That guy is looking OLD!  Wow!

(I guess that means I'm getting old too   )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aren't we all?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Anoop is gone.  I like Alyson, so I'm glad she's staying.  But I think Adam is going to win in the end.

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

to stay on topic i dont kindle during idol....but I am glad anoop went home and i'm kinda sad lil rounds went home. I feel like she could have done so good but she just never hit her stride and the judges never really "got" into her. I think the rest of the contestants left are all VERY good. I will be pretty happy with any that win at this point (Adam and Matt are my personal favs though) but I think this season is VERY talented


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked Lil, too.  And I KindleBoards during Idol.

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My husband thinks Adam looks like Elvis.  Adam reminds me of Wayne Newton.  I think Adam will win, but Danny and Kris are very good.  I love Allyson.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Uh oh. I guess I don't have to watch the show now! I can go read my Kindle then. 

As long as Adam wins and Allison makes it into the top few I'm happy.

EllenR (7:38 PT)


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Uh oh. I guess I don't have to watch the show now! I can go read my Kindle then.
> 
> As long as Adam wins and Allison makes it into the top few I'm happy.
> 
> EllenR (7:38 PT)


Them are my top two choices. Kris, Matt and Danny, meh.

Now I just need to pick out an Oberon cover. Thinking about the Celtic Hounds in Wine.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tippy said:


> My husband thinks Adam looks like Elvis. Adam reminds me of Wayne Newton. I think Adam will win, but Danny and Kris are very good. I love Allyson.


I think he looks like Elvis as well. He is good and I love Allyson.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Forster said:


> Them are my top two choices. Kris, Matt and Danny, meh.
> 
> Now I just need to pick out an Oberon cover. Thinking about the Celtic Hounds in Wine.


You know, Oberon covers are funny to try to pick. I couldn't choose for the longest time. I was drawn to the saddle ones mostly the tree-related ones. Know what I wound up buying one day? The purple butterfly. One day it just clicked for me. LOL Take you time in choosing. You really can't go wrong!

As far as idol, I did not watch; I read. My daughter watched. I like Danny a great deal but his singing has been mediocre. Same with Kris and Matt. Of the three, I think Danny and Kris have performed better than Matt most weeks but I personally think they are all about the same in performance. Allyson has a few years yet to reach her full potential I think.

No contest. Adam is stands far out of the crowd he needs his own zip code.

EllenR


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have NEVER seen a single episode of AI or Survivor.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Tippy said:


> My husband thinks Adam looks like Elvis. Adam reminds me of Wayne Newton. I think Adam will win, but Danny and Kris are very good. I love Allyson.
> [/quote
> 
> I believe without a doubt that Adam will win this!!!!! I'm surprised he is not already a superstar!
> ...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a big AI fan. I don't Kindle while watching, but the laptop is always close by and KindleBoards up and running (most of the time).

I think the final 3 will be Danny, Adam & Allison.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I have NEVER seen a single episode of AI or Survivor.


LOL! And I'm sure you're a better person for it!  I was sure I would never watch reality TV... I never got hooked on Survivor (can't stand the eating bug competitions), but a friend of mine who's a singer got me hooked on AI. I also watch Top Chef and Project Runway. They hardly ever have to eat bugs on those shows.

Betsy


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

No contest. Adam is stands far out of the crowd he needs his own zip code.

EllenR
[/quote]

Adam is definitely in a league of his own! He is one talented guy! And....very handsome too  I think he's going to win this for sure!!!!!!! I'll be the first in line to buy his album!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't watch American Idol so much ... Biggest Loser is a little more interesting to me.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

When I'm home my oberon rarely leaves my hand ... survivor, american idol, the office, my name is earl.  In fact I'm typing one handed cause it's in my hand now!


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Who is going home tonight?  My guess is Chris.
The 4 that are left are all very talented......but my prediction for the top 3 are:

#1  Adam for the win!!!!!!!
#2  Allyson
#3  Danny


Who does everyone predict will be the top 3 and in which order?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

NurseLisa said:


> Who does everyone predict will be the top 3 and in which order?


There is predict, and then there's WANT

Predict:
1)Adam
2)Danny
3)Allison

WANT:
1)Adam
2)Allison
3)Kris

Just want to say I have been a big fan of Allison since Hollywood week! So glad she is still here!


Mom of 4 said:


> OK, I still have 20 mintes till it's on! How did Allison do? (The 16 year old red head, she's my favorite!)


(See, way back in March I was rooting for her!)

But I have to say, Adam really blows me away with his voice and stage presence!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

NurseLisa said:


> Who is going home tonight? My guess is Chris.
> The 4 that are left are all very talented......but my prediction for the top 3 are:
> 
> #1 Adam for the win!!!!!!!
> ...


Same as you... there was a time I though Danny would take the win, but after the past few weeks I think it will be Adam for sure. Watching it now!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK

Who went home


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

They won't tell us who is going home until the last couple of minutes.  I also think it will be Chris.  But the way that the voting goes, it could probably be anyone.

I think Adam should win; he has been the most consistently excellent.  I really like Danny & Allyson, too.  I think all of them will do well after the season is over.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG I'm so excited that Kris is in the top 3!!!  I can hardly stand it!!!!  Yay!!!!!  

Ok so who is going home?  Danny or Allison?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Exactly!! I really thought Kris was gone tonight!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm Not who I was HOPING would go, but better than Kris going!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Either Kris or Danny should have been booted. Vote for the worst got behind Danny though.

I liked Alyson but oh well.

Found this video, thought it was mildly amusing.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG!  I would have never expected this outcome!!!!!
I am such a baby.......sitting here crying!!!!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL  I saw that video earlier today.  I really don't think VFTW had much to do with Danny staying.  I think AI just pimped him so much in the beginning, he had a fanbase established early on.  And of course they've sang his praises throughout the competition even with a few sub-par performances.  He's overrated in my opinion, but they've said from the beginning it will be an Adam vs Danny finale, so anything different will really surprise the heck out of me.  One can hope.

But yeah, that song last night.  Ugh.  I love Aerosmith and he really butchered it.  Especially The Note.  haha 

In Kindle news, my head hurts so no reading tonight...it's straight to bed for me.  Boo hoo.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

I loved the duet with Adam and Allyson last night.  They should record a duet together!  They did a great job!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> OMG! I would have never expected this outcome!!!!!
> I am such a baby.......sitting here crying!!!!!


Are you crying because of who stayed or because of who left?!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> I loved the duet with Adam and Allyson last night. They should record a duet together! They did a great job!


Oh I agree - I thought it was great! And I really thought she would be safe b/c of it.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

kari said:


> Are you crying because of who stayed or because of who left?!


crying because of Allyson leaving.......she has SUCH talent and just 17 years old!!!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> crying because of Allyson leaving.......she has SUCH talent and just 17 years old!!!


Well at least she probably has a future in the industry unlike ummmm, Kris.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Forster said:


> Well at least she probably has a future in the industry unlike ummmm, Kris.


I think you'll be surprised.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For the first time ever, I think, at this stage of AI, I hated to see any of them go.  I like them all, although based on last night alone I thought it should've been Danny - he just really picked the wrong song.  But it's never based on just one night.  I thought Allison did well last night, and really sang well in her "farewell" tonight.  I was thrilled Kris was staying another week, I really like him (don't think he'll win - Adam will really have to step on his hoo-ha to lose this thing - then again that's what I thought about Chris Daughtry) and I felt bad for Kris last night, he looked so defeated at the end.  I thought he picked the right song for his style & did it well.  Oh well.  I think Allison will do well, and I'm sure there'll be some great duets with her and Adam on the Idol tour.

Oh and Paula should've performed on Disco Night - she didn't fare well in comparison to Gwen Stefani.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was so disappointed in Allyson going home, but I think she is safe in terms of an on-going career - I thought Simon looked pis...ed at the outcome!  My DD loves Allyson's voice, but doesn't think she should have been in the show in the first place as she already won Latino Idol (she didn't sign the record contract because she wanted to try American Idol for greater exposure).  I thought she was the best competition for Adam.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Allyson definitely has a career in music ahead of her. I found myself fighting back the tears when she sang her farewell last night.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

My daughter is also a huge Allison fan. We were both sad to see her go, but I am quite sure she has a recording contract in her future, ala Chris Daughtry, whom I love even though I did not watch much of that season of Idol.

I'm still surprised to see her go instead of Danny. I love Danny but he doesn't have near the voice control that Allison does at her tender age.

Next week should be interesting. I predict the final two will be Adam and Kris.

EllenR


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Next week should be interesting. I predict the final two will be Adam and Kris.
> 
> EllenR


I hope you are right! I think Danny should have left a few weeks ago, but with the Judges predicting an Adam/Danny final since the beginning, I am starting to think all the bloggers might be right, and the contest is a bit fixed!

REALLY REALLY bummed that Allison is gone!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Much to my surprise, Kris has a huge following. The only way I think Danny will make it past Kris is if the show is totally fixed. I wonder if they do manipulate the results some times. Like last week when Adam was in the bottom 2. There is just no way I believe that was real. The same thing happened to David Cook last season when he wound up in the bottom close to the end. I think they might manipulate that result to get more people voting. Hey, worked big time last season!

EllenR


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm really pleased with the outcome last night.  Although I like Allyson, I preferred Adam, Danny, and Kris.  I'm actually kind of getting a little tired of Adam's crazy high notes.  They are very well done, but done all the time.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am getting tired of all the 'this show is fixed' chatter - here and elsewhere. I do agree that Idol plays with the way the results are _presented_ at times - like last week when Adam was in the bottom three, they didn't specifically state that he had the 2nd lowest # of votes. And last night - the random order thing, which I actually thought was great, but allowed Idol to leave either Adam or Danny in the bottom two. I don't believe the show is fixed, in spite of websites like DialIdol and VoteForTheWorst _trying_ to maniupulate it. Just my opinion.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kris is from the town I work in.  His parade, concert, etc are happening tomorrow and everyone's atwitter over American Idol invading!!!  Tomorrow will be fun even though I have to work through it all....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Kris is from the town I work in. His parade, concert, etc are happening tomorrow and everyone's atwitter over American Idol invading!!! Tomorrow will be fun even though I have to work through it all....


If I didn't have the niece to take care of tomorrow, I had thought about driving to Conway! It is about the same distance from here as when I go to Houston!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Angela said:


> If I didn't have the niece to take care of tomorrow, I had thought about driving to Conway! It is about the same distance from here as when I go to Houston!


It IS exciting! All the local radio stations will have him on as well. I have one coworker who is off tomorrow since this weekend is her 1 year wedding anniversary...we all keep teasing her that she will ditch her lake trip to head to the parade or the concert at the NLR ampitheatre!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I was expecting Kris to go, I'll miss Allyson!

I don't think it's fixed as such; I do think the judges try to push a little the people they think will make more interesting television and so try to influence the voters a little.  It IS a TV show....  

Rock week was more interesting than some weeks...

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought Kris would go. I love Allyson. Allyson reminds me of Kelly Clarkson. It was actually funny to see the look on Adam's face when he was in the bottom 2. All of the last four will do fine. They are all so talented.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Today in Central Arkansas it is "all Kris...all the time"!!!  Fun having a "celebrity" around!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought tickets earlier today for the American Idol Live show in Dallas this summer.  We are huge Idol fans and can't wait to see the Top 10 perform together - I am especially excited for Danny (ok, and maybe Adam  )


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> I bought tickets earlier today for the American Idol Live show in Dallas this summer. We are huge Idol fans and can't wait to see the Top 10 perform together - I am especially excited for Danny (ok, and maybe Adam )


We went the year Taylor Hicks won. The show was very exciting. This is a good year to go - a lot of exciting performers. We had great seats on the floor but found out most of the time people stand, so we ended up having to stand up for the whole show if we wanted to see. This time, I will get the bleacher seats and be raised up a little. I would love to see Adam in person. And Danny is amazing - that boy has perfect pitch. He never hits an off note. They are my two favorites, but I think Adam will win because of his showmanship.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> And Danny is amazing - that boy has perfect pitch. He never hits an off note. They are my two favorites, but I think Adam will win because of his showmanship.


Well, except for that last note of Dream On...that was baaaaaad! And I like Danny


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Well, except for that last note of Dream On...that was baaaaaad! And I like Danny


Evan Danny agreed it was bad... I really like Danny though........but Adam is "in it to win it"..........as Randy says...lol! To me, he has everything it takes to win this. Next week will be interesting!!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I like Danny too


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's results night!  Any predictions?  I hope Danny is one of the final two...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotta say I am in the Adam/Kris camp


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> Gotta say I am in the Adam/Kris camp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adam.



Betsy


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Still a little bummed about Allison


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy happy happy!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Sad about Danny being gone.  I liked him a lot and think he will definitely have a career ahead of him.  I think Adam is going to beat Kris handily.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

DD said:


> Sad about Danny being gone. I liked him a lot and think he will definitely have a career ahead of him. I think Adam is going to beat Kris handily.


Me too! I don't get it...what is so good about Adam? It sounds like he has his bridges on very tight. LOL! Just my thoughts. *sigh*


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah I'm bummed about Danny too. I really like him though I think he didn't do as well as he could have, perhaps nerves. Anyway, I LOVE Adam and believe he should win. Oddly I didn't like him in the beginning, mostly due to his look. I felt the same way about David Cook last season -- couldn't stand him at first. His hair drove me nuts! LOL I got over it and became (still am) a huge fan.

Next week should be interesting.

EllenR


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm happy - pretty much figured Adam would be in there, but I've become a big Kris fan over the past few weeks.  Loved what he did with "Heartless" last night - that was gutsy.  Danny's a better singer, but I think Kris has more of that "it" factor that Simon was talking about recently.  Adam, of course, is loaded with the "it" factor.  I think all three of them have a good shot at successful music careers assuming they don't end up horribly mismanaged.

And I'm still hoping to hear Adam sing one song without the high note in there somewhere...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This has been such a talented season that it is the first year I don't care who wins, I like them all!  I was disappointed to see Allyson go last week, but when they got to the top 4 it could have been any of them.  That being said, I'll be shocked if Adam doesn't win the final!  I got choked up when Danny was singing his farewell last night.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> And I'm still hoping to hear Adam sing one song without the high note in there somewhere...


LOL Me too! I really think Adam is talented but would like ONE song with out that/those note(s)!
Honestly, I think Adam should win, but will be happy either way, as I like Kris a lot too!


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> Still a little bummed about Allison


Me too...but I LOVE Adam....love his voice, his "look", and his high notes...that's what makes him unique. Was sad to see Danny go........but rooting for Adam for the win! 88 million votes this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was hoping for Adam/Allyson but Adam/Kris will do.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am happy the top 4 ended up being the way it was... I always thought it would be Danny and Adam in the top 2, but am happy for Kris. I think Adam will probably take it all, but it really could go either way.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

The only thing I cared about was Adam being in the finals, Kris and Danny, meh, they just don't do anything for me.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like everyone loves Adam...I just don't get it. He drives me crazy....I always think his singing is like a SNL skit.  I'm always waiting for the "just kidding" part.  I guess we all can't like the same person....LOL!!!  I guess I always root for people who aren't as popular.  Or I could just have really bad taste.  LOL!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Looks like everyone loves Adam...I just don't get it. He drives me crazy....I always think his singing is like a SNL skit. I'm always waiting for the "just kidding" part. I guess we all can't like the same person....LOL!!! I guess I always root for people who aren't as popular. Or I could just have really bad taste.  LOL!


You aren't alone! He doesn't drive me crazy, but he does get on my nerves a lot with that screaming. I thought he butchered the U2 and Aerosmith songs last week. I always pick someone as a favorite whose album I would actually purchase. I wouldn't purchase Adam's. He's a great performer and I would love to see him on Broadway lol, but to sit and listen to his album? Nope, doesn't interest me. But -- give me a singer/songwriter/musician/artist like Kris, and yes, I will buy his album and I've downloaded many of his songs this season from Itunes. They are excellent. He has been a dark horse who has surprised many, giving consistently good performances, several "moment" performances and he has gained momentum and built a nice fan base for himself with virtually no extra help from the show. He's been overshadowed by all of the hype about Danny and Adam and all of the flamboyance of course - but that doesn't take away from who he is as an artist and he has stayed true to himself.

All that said, Adam will probably take the "title" and I don't have a problem with that. Kris has already won in so many ways and I think he has a really good shot at a successful music career -- playing and singing my kind of music! Yay! (Jason Mraz is my absolute favorite if that tells you anything.)

Adam seems like a super nice and well-mannered guy, and I think he has a great career ahead of him. It's a shame the show/judges felt like they had to shove him down our throats to get him there. I seriously doubt all the shameless pimping was necessary, and it has perhaps turned some people off too.

It's entertainment! I've enjoyed this season a lot - several really good contestants who we will be seeing more of.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Again: I am all for Kris.  Arkansas is the kind of state that gets behind one of "our" own.  The Kris parties, the Kris talk on ever major radio/TV station...you just can't discredit all that.  People feel like they "know" him because everyone is one or two people away from "knowing" him!  It is very exciting.

Me?  One of my co-workers graduated high school with Kris and said from the very beginning, the try outs, that he is very talented and has the indefinable quality to win it.  Fingers crossed that he does!  Cause I am *tired* of Adams screaming and his wierd tongue.....

Just my opinion...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG remember how I just said ^^^ that Jason Mraz is my favorite artist EVER?  I just found out he's performing on the AI finale Wednesday night - yippeee!!

Any other Mraz fans here or just me?? lol


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

kari said:


> OMG remember how I just said ^^^ that Jason Mraz is my favorite artist EVER? I just found out he's performing on the AI finale Wednesday night - yippeee!!
> 
> Any other Mraz fans here or just me?? lol


*raises hand* I am!!!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> *raises hand* I am!!!!


YAY!!!!!


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

kari said:


> OMG remember how I just said ^^^ that Jason Mraz is my favorite artist EVER? I just found out he's performing on the AI finale Wednesday night - yippeee!!
> 
> Any other Mraz fans here or just me?? lol


I've never heard of him.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love Jason Mraz  

and Adam Lambert


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I love Jason Mraz
> 
> and Adam Lambert


guess I will find out who Jason Mraz is on the the finale!
We're having an American party at my house!!


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

LOL i love ai!








dose any one know that the judge randy jackson was the bass player for journey from like 84 to 85 lol you can find vids of him with them on youtube! lol there great ! its really funny to see how he use to dress!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jason Mraz


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I heart you Angela!!    Love it!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kari said:


> I heart you Angela!!  Love it!!


Thanks! Glad you liked it!

Can hardly wait until results tomorrow night!! I thought both guys did really great tonight, but I am predicting that Adam will take the prize!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> Thanks! Glad you liked it!
> 
> Can hardly wait until results tomorrow night!! I thought both guys did really great tonight, but I am predicting that Adam will take the prize!


Me too! Even though I wished he wouldn't win...I have a feeling he will. At least Jason Mraz will be on!!! LOL


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought they both did a great job, much to my surprise. I've never really understood the huge fan base Kris draws but my daughter says he's CUTE! LOL Guess I must have missed it in my old-fogeyness. He certainly does seem like a sweet kid. Of course, I'm not a Jason Mraz fan either. I don't dislike him; he's just not my cup of tea. So perhaps I am just an old fogey.

I think it will be a close one in votes. We shall see tonight, eh?

EllenR


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> I thought they both did a great job, much to my surprise. I've never really understood the huge fan base Kris draws but my daughter says he's CUTE! LOL Guess I must have missed it in my old-fogeyness. He certainly does seem like a sweet kid. Of course, I'm not a Jason Mraz fan either. I don't dislike him; he's just not my cup of tea. So perhaps I am just an old fogey.
> 
> I think it will be a close one in votes. We shall see tonight, eh?
> 
> EllenR


I think Kris is cute too, but I like his spin on songs. Unlike a lot of people (including the judges at times) I don't see Idol as just a singing competition. Sure, it's important to be able to sing on key, but as Simon says, there's an "It" factor that's important as well. We've got pop idols now who probably wouldn't even have made it to Hollywood based on their singing along - Madonna, Britney, J-Lo? None are great singers, but they've got that "It" factor and know how to package (and re-package) themselves. When Katy Perry was on last week, I thought "Hello - she wouldn't have made it to Hollywood".

Anyway, Kris has won me over in the last few weeks with his interpretations of songs. I won't be surprised to see either win - dialidol has it VERY close (like 1 point difference). And I voted for Kris last night, but I can live with either choice - I like them both, I just see Adam as more of a theatrical performer, not surprising with his theater background, I guess. Just hope that that one of these seasons the winner gets a good "coronation" song. David Cook's wasn't too awful, but really, most of them just aren't very good.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I really wish they would ditch those coronation songs!  I've never liked a single one of them and people always joke on them because they're kind of overly dramatic and silly.  With the variety of artists there are, it seems like having them play a part in their own personal "coronation" song might be a good idea although at that stage of the competition the time restraints are ridiculous so maybe it's not really possible.  The song last night must have been written with Danny in mind, b/c it certainly didn't suit Adam or Kris!

I'm looking forward to the finale tonight.  Fun!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I totally agree with the ditching of those stupid songs. I have disliked every single one, though David Cook's I hated the least. I agree that the one last night would have suited Danny and I thought it suited Kris better than Adam. The songs are written generically and never seem to fit the winner. Ugh. Hate them! LOL

I am looking forward to the end of tonight but why is it going to drag on so darn long? Lucky I have my Kindle to keep me busy. 

EllenR


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> I totally agree with the ditching of those stupid songs. I have disliked every single one, though David Cook's I hated the least. I agree that the one last night would have suited Danny and I thought it suited Kris better than Adam. The songs are written generically and never seem to fit the winner. Ugh. Hate them! LOL
> 
> I am looking forward to the end of tonight but why is it going to drag on so darn long? Lucky I have my Kindle to keep me busy.
> 
> EllenR


That's when the DVR comes in handy - I'll wait a bit before I start watching so I can zip through the filler & commercials. And I've got it set to go 10 minutes longer. Remember all too well that last year my timer had stopped right as Ryan was saying "....and the winner of this year's American Idol....is...." Had to race into the kitchen (where it was also on for some reason) and see who'd won! And they've already said it'll probably run long tonight.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

IMO...Adam has an amazing voice for theater but I don't see him as the American Idol....the little girls love Kris and they are the ones who buy the Idol cd's. I think it could go either way tonight.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Meemo said:


> That's when the DVR comes in handy - I'll wait a bit before I start watching so I can zip through the filler & commercials. And I've got it set to go 10 minutes longer. Remember all too well that last year my timer had stopped right as Ryan was saying "....and the winner of this year's American Idol....is...." Had to race into the kitchen (where it was also on for some reason) and see who'd won! And they've already said it'll probably run long tonight.


Yeah they sure did. I think we'll have to have it on in two places for just that reason. If I remember correctly, we have another show recording right after. We had Adam's first performance of Mad World cut out because of that earlier in the season. Grrrr.

LOL

EllenR


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> IMO...Adam has an amazing voice for theater but I don't see him as the American Idol....the little girls love Kris and they are the ones who buy the Idol cd's. I think it could go either way tonight.


I agree it could go either way, but not because of that. I'm the one who buys AI music in our house. LOL I think it could go either way because they have an equal fan base, just like last year. Makes for an exciting conclusion!

EllenR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The "coronation" song was horrid.  Adam looked like he was in pain the whole time he was singing...then I had to hear it again when Kris sang it.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I must say I was shocked when the winner was announced, but happy for them both... they will both be very busy during the next few years!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> I must say I was shocked when the winner was announced, but happy for them both... they will both be very busy during the next few years!!


I was happy surprised!  But mostly disappointed that all we got was a short blip of Mraz with a dozen idols singing over top of him. 

Actually I wasn't that surprised at the outcome. I've felt all week that it could go either way. And it might not have been that close of a race after all because I think they would have pointed that out if it was. Interesting season for once!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I was surprised! I liked both remaining idols and I liked the winner so the choice was fine with me either way. But still I was pretty shocked and it seemed like the winner was speechless and somewhat shocked as well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm so happy!!!  America got it right!!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Woo hoo! Great finale, great outcome.  Can't wait for it to start all over again next January!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

haha Anybody watch So You Think You Can Dance?  It's starting soon!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kari said:


> haha Anybody watch So You Think You Can Dance? It's starting soon!


Me, me!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> Me, me!!


Yay! Let's start a thread in the Random section or whatever it's called.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I wasn't shocked...when Danny got voted off I knew his votes would go to Kris.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kari said:


> Yay! Let's start a thread in the Random section or whatever it's called.


Not Quite Kindle.

In fact, I've been a bad Accessories Moderator; this thread should have been moved there long ago.  Doing that now.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kari said:


> Yay! Let's start a thread in the Random section or whatever it's called.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The "coronation" song was horrid. Adam looked like he was in pain the whole time he was singing...then I had to hear it again when Kris sang it.
> 
> Betsy


And I had it stuck in my head last night! Finally it was replaced by "Ain't No Sunshine" - much better. "Mad World" would've been better too (equal time & all that! )

I was very surprised, and very happy for Kris. I was prepared for it to go either way, I thought, but was still surprised when they actually said Kris' name. Honestly I think Adam's better off, he won't be stuck with the AI mold when he releases his first CD. He'll end up like Chris Daughtry. Unless he starts touring with Queen (which isn't a jab at his possible lifestyle - he would be totally great singing those songs!) But now he has a "name" and a fan base - and he was a class act in "defeat" - I suspect he realizes he's better off.

And I suspect a bit of why Kris won was backlash - America doesn't appreciate the judges anointing a winner early in the season.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, Adam will still be under the AI mold -- not a doubt in my mind that they will sign him just like they did Archuleta last year.  It's up to the powers that be, not Adam.  And there is no way they will let that talent and already established fan base slip away!  I think they will back him as much as they do Kris.  Not at all like the Daughtry situation (of course he didn't finish second either!!).

I just read something really interesting.  Of the "just under 100 million votes" that came in, AT&T is saying that 38 million came from the state of Arkansas (where Kris is from).  So who was it on here (Kindle Kay?) that said people from Arkansas stand behind their own -- she wasn't kidding!  lol

ETA:  AT&T has since retracted this statement.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kari said:


> I think they will back him as much as they do Kris. Not at all like the Daughtry situation (of course he didn't finish second either!!).


I think they are already backing him just as much as kris---if not MORE!

http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/simon-cowell-still-skeptical-of-new-american-idol-winner-kris-allen-9017.php

Simon says here and several other places that he didn't think Kris was the best singer or the deserving winner.

No matter who the judges "thought" should have won the show is America voting and obviously america chose who they wanted. Both men are completely talented and I think adam and kris both knew it could go either way.

The backlash Kris is getting for winning seems very unfair.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I think they are already backing him just as much as kris---if not MORE!
> 
> http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/simon-cowell-still-skeptical-of-new-american-idol-winner-kris-allen-9017.php
> 
> ...


I hate to say it, but I agree with Simon. I'm not say I really dislike Kris. He seems like a really nice guy. I just don't think he was the strongest singer and, after all, this is a singing competition. In fact, I think Danny was much better than Kris and should have been in the top two. He hurt himself when he tried to do that "rocker" scream last week. That was Danny's worst moment and it cost him. Other than that moment, I love the quality of Danny's voice and he has perfect pitch. I always ask myself, "Would I go out and buy this singer's record if it came out tomorrow?" I would buy Danny. I would buy Adam. Kris, sorry, but not so much. He just doesn't excite me. I do think all three of them, along with Alison, will have music careers. Look how many non-winners are huge stars now. (e.g. Jennifer Hudson, Chris Daughtry)

My husband and I both think this finale show was the best ever. The 2 hrs. passed very quickly. The final 'competition' song was horrendous - one of the worst ever. With all the talent surrounding that show, can't they come up with a good final song?

Well, there you have my 2 cents, for what it's worth.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha!  Simon's just sorry HE didn't get it right.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The judges wanted Adam from the get go and IMO Adam got a lot of the voter backlash ...don't tell people who shoud win before they cast their ballots.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> The judges wanted Adam from the get go and IMO Adam got a lot of the voter backlash ...don't tell people who shoud win before they cast their ballots.


I agree. That's my biggest beef with the show -- treating Americans like morons who need to be told who to vote for. Shoving contestants down people's throats often doesn't do that contestant any favors. Adam would have done just fine without any pimping whatsoever. Danny, not so much in my opinion, but Adam would have. Kris didn't get any pimping and won but had the judges been more *neutral* - the show might have had a different outcome. We'll never know.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

IMO I think that even though Kris can sing, he really doesn't bring anything new to the table, so to speak.  He sounds like a lot of other singers including David Cook and he hasn't really broke out from the pack in this past year.  I actually hear more of Archuletta's music than Cook's.  I'm sorry that America didn't go for something different and unique.  If you look at the history of the series there have only been two winners who have succeeded in their careers but there have been several who didn't take the "big prize" that have been successful, maybe Adam will be better off, but IMO I think he could have been a third successful Idol.

As Geoff would say, I'm just sayin....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with what some others have said, Adam will have a very strong and thriving career. I read a quote from Kris allen somewhere that said, "this should have been adam" or "adam should have won" something along those lines. So I think even In Kris' mind he kinda knew Adam was the front runner. 

In alot of ways I think it might benefit Adam to take 2nd place alot more than if he would have won.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm here! Sorry I'm late chiming in: been nursing my vocal chords since I joined in the 'big scream' that all Arkansians erupted in at the announcement. (Did ya hear it wherever you are?) 
Yes, of the 100 million votes, 38 million were from Arkansas!! Don't underestimate us!!! Kris was born and raised here and Arkansas is no big city. He is once or twice removed from almost everyone! The ONE thing I am upset about? The fact that AI does not aknowledge Kris' wife! Man, I would be ticked if I were her....lovely girl, by the way....

So in conclusion <ahem> lemmegetthisright.... I tooooooOOOOld ya so!!!!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> The judges wanted Adam from the get go and IMO Adam got a lot of the voter backlash ...don't tell people who shoud win before they cast their ballots.


I agree, Cowgirl. I think that hurt him.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> The ONE thing I am upset about? The fact that AI does not aknowledge Kris' wife! Man, I would be ticked if I were her....lovely girl, by the way....
> 
> So in conclusion <ahem> lemmegetthisright.... I tooooooOOOOld ya so!!!!!!


Maybe she isn't comfortable in the spotlight. I did think it was kinda weird that not a lot was said about him being married!

Yep, you told us so!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Maybe she isn't comfortable in the spotlight. I did think it was kinda weird that not a lot was said about him being married!
> 
> Yep, you told us so!!


They talked about it during the audition phase, showed them at home & I think talked about how it would be difficult to be separated when they hadn't been married long - I usually watch the audition phase while I'm cleaning up in the kitchen so I don't always pay a lot of attention. They showed her in the audience a lot too.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> They talked about it during the audition phase, showed them at home & I think talked about how it would be difficult to be separated when they hadn't been married long - I usually watch the audition phase while I'm cleaning up in the kitchen so I don't always pay a lot of attention. They showed her in the audience a lot too.


Yep, I remember that and also sometime early in the competition I remember Simon telling him he should have kept the fact that he's married under wraps until later in the show (meaning he would get more female fan votes if they thought he was single and available). Ha! Didn't seem to hurt him one bit did it?! Oh how I love when Simon is wrong.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have always loved Simon because his criticism is usually right on but he bugged me this year because he clearly had an agenda.  Simon didn't even stand and applaud when they announced Kris as the winner.  IMO that was low!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I have always loved Simon because his criticism is usually right on but he bugged me this year because he clearly had an agenda. Simon didn't even stand and applaud when they announced Kris as the winner. IMO that was low!


I thought Simon's expression said _"I do believe they read the wrong name."_


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Angela said:


> I thought Simon's expression said _"I do believe they read the wrong name."_


I think Kris's expression said thatr too! LOL!!!! Seriously though, both are talented young men. Even though I believe America got this wrong, I wish Kris all the luck in the world. Adam will go very very far, as he has "superstar" qualities, so I am not worried about that. Kris has the wholesome look that all the younger girls like, and he will do well also. I did cry, though, after I picked my jaw up off the floor.........LOL!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I have always loved Simon because his criticism is usually right on but he bugged me this year because he clearly had an agenda. Simon didn't even stand and applaud when they announced Kris as the winner. IMO that was low!


It was rude. If you're going to turn the vote over to America, then at least be courteous and respect the choice of the majority. From what I understand, Kris won by a landslide - it wasn't even close....which I personally found surprising.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

From what I am reading, QUEEN already wants Adam to be their lead singer....  he will have unlimited possibilities now!!


----------

